
Show HN: AnyBar – data from URL in Notifications bar – Android app - easydev
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=pl.easydev.anybar
======
easydev
You can try it out by adding

[https://transferwise-rates.herokuapp.com/currency-
now?from=G...](https://transferwise-rates.herokuapp.com/currency-
now?from=GBP&to=EUR)

